# Accuair sensor's arm



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

I passed a little pothole and i broke an arm of one of the height sensors, I used Loctite for a temporary solution but I don't trust in my fix and I'm not happy with my bagged R32 because is a DD and now I'm afraid of every road defect. 

Anyone know's where I can get this arms or what else I can use to not break it again? 

I already wrote to Accuair and I left a message in their mailbox but nobody answer me yet. 

Thanks


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

VRCex said:


> I passed a little pothole and i broke an arm of one of the height sensors, I used Loctite for a temporary solution but I don't trust in my fix and I'm not happy with my bagged R32 because is a DD and now I'm afraid of every road defect.
> 
> Anyone know's where I can get this arms or what else I can use to not break it again?
> 
> ...


 It should NOT broken easily unless you have an over extension or over compression... 
And the new sensors have a removable setup guide so it has no over extension/compression any more. 

Oh, make sure your sensor arm will not twist when your car lift and air out. 
This also will broken your sensor arm if you have a over-twist although sensor linkage allow a little twist. 


You can DIY a new arm easily, or just pick up a replacement part 

link here.  

Sensor dimensions here


----------



## rgarjr (May 19, 2012)

which type of sensors do you have the original or the new type?


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

Bag Riders has them and I'm sure ORT does too :thumbup: 

Old: 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SENSOR.html 

New: 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/UPDATED-E-LEVEL-SENSOR.html 

Linkage: 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SENSOR-LINKAGE.html


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

We have everything in stock, shoot me an email [email protected] :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Thanks for respond! 

I broke the new type, it wasn't the Linkage. 

With the new type (and maybe with the old one too) you can separete the arm from the rest of the sensor just removing the four screws that hold it, I guess that would be great just pay for a litile platic part with 10 holes with the Accuair logo instead $125 dolars! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

LeonGtii said:


> It should NOT broken easily unless you have an over extension or over compression...
> And the new sensors have a removable setup guide so it has no over extension/compression any more.
> 
> Oh, make sure your sensor arm will not twist when your car lift and air out.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

post pictures of your sensor location and maybe we can tell you if it's in the right spot. pic of fully compressed and full air'd up.


----------



## LeonGtii (Oct 19, 2012)

VRCex said:


> Thanks for respond!
> 
> I broke the new type, it wasn't the Linkage.
> 
> ...


 Yes, that plastic arm is easy to DIY.:beer: 

You can even use steel, I think this will easy to find and easier to drilling


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> post pictures of your sensor location and maybe we can tell you if it's in the right spot. pic of fully compressed and full air'd up.


I only have this one fully compressed










I'll take the other one


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

maybe a couple more pics then. From that angle it almost looks like the rod is possibly touching the base of the sensor. when it's fully compressed, can you still "wiggle" the rod. If there is tension on it, you should know, it will be really stiff and the ends will not move back and forth


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

from the picture it almost looks like the swing arm is completley vertical.

If this is the care then there would be tension on the arm as it wouldnt have a smooth rotation but instead a hard downforce directly above it.

You should offset either the whole sensor, or the linkage point. 


You Have This: 

-[- ] 
| 
* 

What you should have is:
----[- ]
|
* 

I hope that makes sense


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

Make a sense, :thumbup:

This is the picture at the top!


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

what caused the sensor arm to get chewed up like that?


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

fasttt600 said:


> what caused the sensor arm to get chewed up like that?


it's the sensor broken now 'fixed'


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VRCex said:


> is the sensor broken now 'fixed'


You can purchase just that sensor arm if you'd like, they're not expensive. Just pop off the four screws and put the new one on


----------



## VRCex (Jan 2, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> You can purchase just that sensor arm if you'd like, they're not expensive. Just pop off the four screws and put the new one on


Price please shipped to 35242.

:beer:


----------



## helloterence (May 15, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> You can purchase just that sensor arm if you'd like, they're not expensive. Just pop off the four screws and put the new one on


I wish I knew this before I spent money on 2 completely new sensors and rods.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

VRCex said:


> Price please shipped to 35242.
> 
> :beer:


PM'd.

Yes, you can buy just the linkage itself or you can buy the sensor arm. Both are inexpensive and readily available. This is one of the big advantages to the new sensors :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

